# Viewing and editing an Outlook pst file without opening Outlook



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

The problem is The pst file is over 2gb and outlook will no longer open it.. If I could see the folders the are some I can live without,, Is there any way to view, edit or delete folder in the pst file.. I know in Outlook Express you could but I need to recover many Outlook 2000 Folder in the pst file


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

U can try a hex editor here http://www.memecode.com/ihex.php

or download a trial version of pstcompactor and give that a try

http://www.pstcompactor.com/downloads/index.php


----------



## Erronius (Jul 23, 2005)

Also, more information, utilities and ideas at

http://www.slipstick.com/problems/repair2gbpst.htm

and

http://www.slipstick.com/problems/scanpst.htm

and

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=329910

This is assuming you're using OL 2000 or 2002, if you're using 2003 a 2gb pst file isn't your problem.

Erronius


----------

